# Need help understanding ship to shore communications



## novelist (Jun 7, 2017)

The reason for this post is to let you know that I am in the throes of writing a mystery novel (I’m retired and it’s something I’ve always said I would do someday). The novel takes place primarily on Cunard’s MV Georgic in 1953.
1953 happens to be the year that the family emigrated from Liverpool to the States when was 10 years old and the Georgic happens to be the vessel we sailed on.
I am posting my first “plea for help” in this forum because one thing I am missing is an understanding of ship to shore communications in the 1950’s on a vessel such as Georgic. 
Because of a murder that has taken place (two actually, but that’s beside the point) my novel requires a fair amount of communication between the ship and Cunard as well as Scotland Yard and the RCMP. How would that be done? Would it be with morse code? Could they communicate directly or would messages have to be relayed somehow? Would they use special frequencies? Any and all such information would be helpful.
They say the worst thing an author can do is get your facts wrong and right now, I’m sure I will get a lot of details about ship to shore communications wrong.
So far, I have made educated guesses about how this would take place but I would love to have more specific detail and I’ll bet there’s someone out there who would be willing to help this struggling landlubber.


----------



## Robert Hilton (Feb 13, 2011)

Surely some of you sparkies can give a full and comprehensive answer to this. When ship to shore was by WT I was well away from it all. Later I only had to deal with VHF and medium frequency by voice. I did learn a few dodges such as booking a link call with a British coast station in an agitated foreign voice so as to get quick service.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

I think this will give you the right information:

Marine radio history
Early days
Marine radio was first installed on ships around the turn of the 20th century.
In those early days, radio (or "wireless" as it was known) was used primarily for transmission and reception of passenger telegrams.
Radio watchkeeping hours were not standardised, and and there was no regulatory requirement for carriage of radio by ships.* Indeed, there was a general lack of regulation of the radio spectrum.* 
Amateur/experimental stations often interfered with commercial stations and vice-versa.*
All that changed one clear and cold April night in 1912...
The most modern passenger liner of the time, RMS Titanic, sank on her maiden voyage after a collision with an iceberg.* 

Some 1500 people perished in the disaster.* Fortunately, 700 odd people were saved, thanks mainly to the efforts of the Titanic's two radio officers, who managed to summon help from nearby vessels.

The only known photo of the Titanic's radio room
However, the vessel closest to the disaster (the Leyland liner Californian) could not be summoned, as her Radio Officer had just gone off watch after 12 hours on duty. The Californian managed to establish communications with other searching vessels after the Titanic had sunk.
But by then, it was too late - one thousand five hundred people, including the cream of American and European society, had frozen to death in the North Atlantic.

The Titanic disaster brought about a number of fundamental changes to marine radio:

*- carriage requirements and radio watchkeeping hours were standardised;
*- message priorities were standardised - i.e.: distress and safety traffic always has priority;******* 
*- distress frequencies were standardised; and
*- radio silence periods were introduced.

The Titanic disaster also served as the catalyst for the introduction of the International Convention for the Safety of Life At Sea (the SOLAS Convention).* The introduction of the first SOLAS Convention was delayed by WW1 - the Convention came into force in the 1920's.
For more detailed information on the radio aspects of the Titanic, have a look at the RMS Titanic Radio Page.
1920s-today
During the 1920's, 30's and 40's, marine radio advanced with the technology of the day - radiotelephone operation was introduced, and most importantly, High Frequency (HF) came into widespread use, thereby allowing communications over ever-increasing distances.

Radio room - RMS Queen Mary
Of course, marine radio played a vital role in WW2 - the war provided a great boost to radio technology in general.* Amongst other things, WW2 introduced direct bridge to bridge communications, through the use of what was to become the marine VHF radio band - known during the war years as "talk between ships" (TBS).

After the war, Marine Radio incorporated the latest achievements in electronics - solid state (i.e.: transistorised) equipment and Marine Radar became commonplace.

However by the late 1970's, despite tremendous general advances in communications, Morse Code still ruled the marine radio waves.
After some 80 odd years of development, marine distress alerting still relied on a human being sitting in front of a receiver. 

Ship's Radio Officers sent a distress message using Morse Code (or radiotelephone) in the hope that another ship or shore station would hear the call and respond.

Typical merchant ship radio room - mid 1980's..note the morse key

The main Marine Radio distress frequency of 500 kHz had remained unchanged since the Titanic had sent her plaintive calls for help that April night in 1912...
The stage was set for some significant change....


----------



## Tony Selman (Mar 8, 2006)

Novelist, here are few points for you to start and get your teeth stuck in to. Georgic was under the British flag and therefore all communications from roughly 10 degrees west back to the Cunard office, or other UK addresses, would be via Portishead Radio. This was the primary contact point for all British ships via what was called H/F or high frequency communications in Morse code. This allowed you to communicate from distances of about 500 miles to, with luck, the other side of the world. Closer than 500 miles the communications protocol was different. Presuming you are in mid Atlantic somewhere the R/O would be communicating with Portishead Radio (in SW England) on varying frequencies dependant on the time of day. Virtually all of these communications at that time would be in Morse code. Radio Telephone calls did exist at the time but were comparatively rare. You would not be wrong to include a telephone call if it fits your story but it would not be the primary source of communication.
Communicating with Canada would be via the same technology (H/F MORSE) via Halifax Radio. This would continue until the vessel arrived within about 500 miles of the Canadian coast line when the ship would switch the shorter range Medium Frequency (M/F) method of communicating.
Is this enough for what you need? If you want something more specific please ask.
Tony


----------



## Naytikos (Oct 20, 2008)

To amplify Tony Selman's remarks, it is important to understand that there would be no direct communication between any one person on the ship with either Scotland Yard or the Cunard office. Whatever message needed to be conveyed would be written out on a telegram form and handed to the Radio Officer. He would call Portishead or Halifax or Amagansett (New York) on whatever he thought was a suitable frequency for the time of day and transmit the telegram to the operator at the shore station who would type it on another telegram form. 
This would then be passed to someone else at the station who would type out the message on a teleprinter linked to the national telegraph system so that it eventually arrived at the required destination. Telegraphic addresses were generally two words, e.g. 'Cunard London'. What the address for Scotland Yard would have been, I don't know.
Any reply would follow the same route in reverse, except that when the shore station received the message, the ship's callsign would be included in the next 'traffic list' broadcast 4-hourly on special frequencies. Ships commonly monitored these lists and, when his callsign was included, the R/O called the relevant station to pick up his message(s). It was not quick.

There's a lot more, but perhaps you now have enough to ask questions.


----------



## novelist (Jun 7, 2017)

Gentlemen,
All I can say is THANKS, THANKS, THANKS! This is exactly the information I have been looking for. I will absorb it all and am sure I will have a few more specific questions as I move along with the story. 
I'm close to finishing my first draft (more work than I ever thought), but this is the information I need as I get ready to start on my revisions.
I will definitely take advantage of your offers to ask more questions as needed.


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

I hope novelist you're not going to follow one of Alistair MacLean's favourite tricks and kill off the sparks in the first chapter ...


----------



## Dimples82 (Aug 24, 2014)

Do you live in the UK? if so I can give you some practical help.


----------



## novelist (Jun 7, 2017)

Hadn't planned on it... but I can always add another murder! Thanks for the idea.
David


----------



## novelist (Jun 7, 2017)

No. Was born in Liverpool but now live in Fort Wayne, Indiana... but thanks for the offer.
David


----------



## jimg0nxx (Sep 1, 2005)

BobClay said:


> I hope novelist you're not going to follow one of Alistair MacLean's favourite tricks and kill off the sparks in the first chapter ...


You would need to kill off more than one R/O on a ship like Georgic. As late as 1968 I was 4th R/O of 6 on Empress of Canada. At that time and for some years following morse was the main method of ship-shore communications.


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

I was a wiper on the Empress of Canada in 1967. Nobody tried to kill me either ...


----------



## jimg0nxx (Sep 1, 2005)

At that time all CP ships were MIMCo, I sailed on three of them. I think they started to go direct employed in the early 70s.


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

I direct employed with them in 76 as REO and found them good employers.:sweat:


----------



## novelist (Jun 7, 2017)

Guys... thanks for all the good info. Keep it coming. Now I'm seriously thinking that maybe I should kill off an R/O or two. 
A couple of you have mentioned Empress of Canada. You might be interested to know that, as a kid in Liverpool, I rode the Liverpool Overhead Railway the morning after the original Empress of Canada burned and capsized in Gladstone Dock. The railway (no longer in existence) went right past the dock at a pretty good elevation so I had a great view. I was 10 years old and still have a vivid image of that huge liner laying on its side. Until you mentioned the name, I was not aware that a new Empress of Canada had been built.
David


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

novelist said:


> Guys... thanks for all the good info. Keep it coming. Now I'm seriously thinking that maybe I should kill off an R/O or two.



I knew I should have kept my gob shut ..... :sweat:[=P](Jester)


----------



## Tony Selman (Mar 8, 2006)

Bloody hell Bob, now look what you've done. We are trying to keep R/Os alive at our age, not kill them off.


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

↕

Hangs head in shame. I shall retire to the radio room, there will be the sound of a pistol shot. (Then I'll probably have to spend a couple of hours fixing that bloody big hole in the Main Transmitter.)

:sweat:[=P]


----------



## novelist (Jun 7, 2017)

I've been thinking about out the possibilities. I think a guy named Bob from Cornwall would be an ideal candidate to get bumped off.


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

This book sounds interesting. Let's hope I make it past Chapter 1 before I hear sinister footsteps down the alleyway in the dark of the night (not that it's ever dark onboard ship, unless it's a blackout, but engineers insist there's no such thing as a blackout.) (*))
(Jester)


----------



## Roger Bentley (Nov 15, 2005)

Georgic Call sign GRLJ Twin screw motor ship 27469 gross tons. Built Harland & Wolff 1931. According to Lloyds List for 1951-52 she was at that time running for Ministry of Transport by the Cunard Line. She was listed as having gyro compass, radar & DF. She would have probably carried 4 radio officers. IMR employed. Cheers, Roger


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

I did a Gallery search for the Georgic. Seems to have had quite a history ... (?HUH)


----------



## novelist (Jun 7, 2017)

BobClay said:


> I did a Gallery search for the Georgic. Seems to have had quite a history ... (?HUH)


That's true. Until I started researching for my novel, I had no idea of Georgic's history. Some internet research and three books I purchased over the past few months have provided some fascinating facts. Certainly she was never the same after being all but sunk at Port Tewfik.
Oh... and just to make you feel better, I am not going to murder an R/O. I am (truly) going to use an R/O in a very positive role. As I was writing this morning, I actually came to a spot where I was stuck for a while and all of a sudden I realized an R/O would provide the perfect solution. I might still call him Bob and have him hail from Cornwall.
More thanks to you guys!

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/images/smilies/val.gif


----------



## Tony Selman (Mar 8, 2006)

Oh no, no, no no. He was the guy that suggested one of our splendid colleagues be bumped off (rubbed out?). This is totally unacceptable and if he is not the one to be eliminated in my opinion he should not appear in the story at all. Plus the fact, as has been stated, on a ship that size there would almost certainly have been four R/Os so if Bob goes then so do the rest otherwise the survivors can continue with the communications. This either becomes a bloodbath in mid Atlantic or the story needs a re-work. I think we need something of a communal effort here. (Scribe)(LOL)


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

Tony Selman said:


> Oh no, no, no no. He was the guy that suggested one of our splendid colleagues be bumped off (rubbed out?). This is totally unacceptable and if he is not the one to be eliminated in my opinion he should not appear in the story at all. Plus the fact, as has been stated, on a ship that size there would almost certainly have been four R/Os so if Bob goes then so do the rest otherwise the survivors can continue with the communications. This either becomes a bloodbath in mid Atlantic or the story needs a re-work. I think we need something of a communal effort here. (Scribe)(LOL)


I always knew fame was fleeting .... [=P]


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

Stephen J. Card said:


> I think this will give you the right information:
> 
> Marine radio history
> Early days
> ...


Wow - that is beautifully written. A masterwork, in fact....


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

When I was a kid I was deeply influenced by the film 'A Night to Remember' because the story of the Titanic just defies belief. If you'd written a novel about a giant brand new ship on her maiden voyage sinking with a microcosm of the state of the world on board at the time, it would have been considered far-fetched.

(Curiously, that actually happened, weird or what ?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Wreck_of_the_Titan:_Or,_Futility 

.... )

It didn't influence me to go to sea !! (why would it ?) but as a gripping story I was glued to the screen. When I finally decided to go to sea, not a career most people from the Midlands contemplate, I retained that interest and then some as I became slightly more knowledgeable about ships, and the people that man them, and in time communications, which became the backbone of my working life from a Morse key to sixty grands worth of spectrum analyser and a desire to unwind those signals coming down from far far away, I got more interested in that cold bleak night far out on a glass topped Atlantic. 

Worth bearing in mind that the electronic world we live in today was born out of communication technology, that's where just about every marvel of electronic wizardry that surround you now got started. And the fact is, the events on the Titanic as she settled into the great abyss of the North Atlantic were a big milestone on that path.

It was a game changing tragedy.

Tragedies often are.


----------



## Roger Bentley (Nov 15, 2005)

R651400 said:


> Can you corroborate this Roger? For reasons given I previously mentioned Brittanic and would think also Georgic Radio Officers were Marconi..
> Cunard the final owners of White Star Line I know in the main carried IMR RO's but not always as I'm sure Mauretania/GTTM was Marconi..
> ps ROA archives not in possession of an old ITU Geneva List of Coast and Ship Stations giving the ship's QRC?


Good point Malcolm, and on reflection they probably were MIMC, in ROA archives there are lists of ship and coast stations which would be able to confirm who was responsible. Certainly Georgic after serious damage in WW2 was taken under control of Ministry of Transport and run by Cunard. Troopships such as the Empire Windrush (NZSC) again under Ministry of Transport were run by other companies. All troopers carried 4R/Os, and in many cases the radar was the old Admiralty 268. I have a bound copy of Sea Breezes for 1956 which includes complete history of the ship right up to her sale for scrap. Perhaps Willie Williamson ROA Archivist can confirm which radio company supplied the ROs. Best wishes, Roger


----------



## Tony Selman (Mar 8, 2006)

Gentlemen, I will contact Willie and see if he knows.


----------



## bbyrne98 (Jun 27, 2007)

R651400 said:


> Roger/Tony..Funny how these things kick a coffin-dodger's weary RAM into action..
> Afore-mentioned pal and fellow-radio amateur depicted White Star mv Brittanic on his QSL card and during many slurrps together I remember discussing sailing out of Liverpool with Blue Funnel and him mention doing the same with Maggie Booth.
> To the best of my knowledge Maggie Booth boats were _*QRC GTZM*_..


The Panamanian ones certainly were in 1977.


----------



## sven-olof (Jul 12, 2008)

Hi 
You ROs must guide Novelist to the gallery and find some correct aged radioroom photos to get the correct feeling when writing.

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galle...32466/title/radio-room-southern-cross/cat/530

Tony A very distinct photo (but from the 60s)

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galle...1433/title/radio-room-ss-alaunia-1966/cat/504


----------



## novelist (Jun 7, 2017)

I want everyone to know how much I appreciate the info, the banter and the link to a radio room photo. Keep it coming.
Since I am now using an R/O in my novel a few more questions have come up:
1.	Crew quarters: I am guessing that R/O’s would have different (and better) quarters than regular crew (stewards, etc.) which, from my reading of first-hand accounts on Georgic, were pretty lousy. If my assumption is correct, what kind of quarters would R/O’s have had at that time? 
2.	Would R/O’s be allowed to mingle with passengers (bloods)? I am under the impression that crew were not to fraternize with passengers. Did that apply to R/O’s?
3.	Since my story has some smuggling going on, how likely is it that a piece of communications gear, supposedly in need of repair or replacement, could be easily removed from the ship in New York, by an R/O without much scrutiny from customs given the R/O would be a Marconi employee? (Other creative possibilities are welcome).
4.	Would R/O’s typically be referred to as Spark or Sparky on board ship… or would they be called by name? 

I know as I get into second and third drafts of the novel I will have more questions but you guys have truly been a great help so far and I very much appreciate it.
David


----------



## novelist (Jun 7, 2017)

I forgot one very critical question. Assuming there are all kids of nefarious activities going on, including murder, and ship to shore communications were taking place with Cunard and Scotland Yard regarding the details of what has happened I am assuming the R/O's would literally be "in the know" as to what is happening since they both sent and received any and all messages.. Is that a good assumption?


----------



## novelist (Jun 7, 2017)

sven-olof said:


> Hi
> You ROs must guide Novelist to the gallery and find some correct aged radioroom photos to get the correct feeling when writing.
> 
> http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galle...32466/title/radio-room-southern-cross/cat/530
> ...


Two great photos, especially the earlier B&W one. Very helpful in trying to visualize the scene. Thanks.


----------



## novelist (Jun 7, 2017)

*Titanic*



BobClay said:


> When I was a kid I was deeply influenced by the film 'A Night to Remember' because the story of the Titanic just defies belief. If you'd written a novel about a giant brand new ship on her maiden voyage sinking with a microcosm of the state of the world on board at the time, it would have been considered far-fetched.
> 
> (Curiously, that actually happened, weird or what ?
> 
> ...


I have a short scene in my novel that pays homage to Titanic when Georgic is boarding passengers in Cobh. _First draft follows:_

"About seven thirty or so, Georgic arrived at Cobh, Ireland, some twenty four hours after leaving LeHavre. The colorful town skyline was dominated by St. Colman's Cathedral and, while standing on deck, Boote and Harriet, along with a number of others, were privileged to hear the large, forty nine bell carillon resounding melodiously but, to Boote, somberly over the vast expanse of Cork Harbor. Somberly because he knew this was Titanic's last port of call on her ill-fated Atlantic crossing. Seventy nine people who boarded Titanic at Cobh in April of 1912 perished. It made him pause and reflect."


----------



## Tony Selman (Mar 8, 2006)

novelist said:


> I want everyone to know how much I appreciate the info, the banter and the link to a radio room photo. Keep it coming.
> Since I am now using an R/O in my novel a few more questions have come up:
> 1.	Crew quarters: I am guessing that R/O’s would have different (and better) quarters than regular crew (stewards, etc.) which, from my reading of first-hand accounts on Georgic, were pretty lousy. If my assumption is correct, what kind of quarters would R/O’s have had at that time?
> 2.	Would R/O’s be allowed to mingle with passengers (bloods)? I am under the impression that crew were not to fraternize with passengers. Did that apply to R/O’s?
> ...


David, it might take a couple of us to answer your questions because conditions varied from company to company, although from the answers so far I don't think any of us actually sailed on that class of ship in the 50's.
1. R/Os would definitely have better quarters than the crew (stewards, AB's etc). From my experience of passenger ships of a later vintage the crew accommodation was pretty rudimentary. It is my guess that on Georgic the R/O's would have single cabins, with a desk, chair, perhaps a settee , wardrobe and a hand wash basin, but not en suite facilities - it was a long time before that came in. All the R/O's would most likely have been in adjacent, or close, cabins and quite possibly sharing an area with the navigating officers.
2. Don't know what the rules were within the Cunard Group at that time but my guess is that R/O's were not allowed to mix with passengers - the crew most certainly were not. Even in the 60's the rules on mixing with passengers varied from company to company. Totally banned in some companies with the ruling only speak when you are spoken to and actively encouraged in some other companies. In my former company (P&O) it was almost compulsory to 'go on decks' and questions were sometimes asked if you were anti social and tried to catch up on some sleep! Some Cunard old hands should be able to answer that one.
3. That is a highly unlikely scenario but not totally out of the question. Equipment did, of course, break down but it was very rare for it to be removed from the ship far more likely to be repaired in situ in port by either the on board R/O's or a shore engineer. Even if was taken ashore for repair it is very likely it would go in the engineers car rather than the R/O carrying it. Theft from ships was not uncommon and there was security at the shed/dock gate to reduce pilfering from stevedores, or whoever else. Dependant on what is being smuggled the R/O would have to be carrying something fairly small to get away with it, virtually all the equipment of the era was pretty big and heavy, albeit smaller lighter things were contained within that equipment.
4. 'Sparks' was in very common usage in the British Merchant Navy at that time, although, in my experience less on passenger ships than on single manned cargo vessels or tankers. In my career I would say I was almost exclusively called by my first name, or Mr Selman by some Captains. I am aware that on some ships Sparks or Sparky is the only term. A subtle distinction here is that I never worked for Marconi, or IMR if Georgic turns out to be manned by them, and was always directly employed where you were regarded as a member of the owning company rather than, say, a Marconi man. Marconi's would have a contract to supply equipment and men to man the ship but in this instance they would not be regarded as Cunard employees. I have some slight experience of something similar where my first company Brocklebank Line was part of the Cunard Group as they provided the R/O's to man the Cunard cargo ships, but not the passenger ships, at that time, that came later starting with QE2. I did not like the Cunard North Atlantic run and there were one or two (but only that few) navigating officers who did not regard Brocklebank's R/O's as part of the Cunard Company. A minor aside but it might give you some slight idea of what I am trying to say.

Tony


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

Having never sailed on passenger ships (not as a sparks anyway) I can't really offer much, not that I'd need to considering the extensive information given by Tony.

I can confirm that it would be very rare for radio room equipment to be taken ashore, and considering that for the period in question all the gear would be valve (tube) based it would be large and heavy as you can see in the pictures, so not easily 'smuggled' ashore.

As for sparks to mention the content of messages, or even using knowledge therein gained, I can also confirm that would be an absolute no no. Severe penalties would follow. Every radio room I sailed in had a framed secrecy notice fastened to the bulkhead and I think you'll find sparkys adhered to this with passion. Good training for shore based work in other organizations, (where they're more likely to send a fellow with a silenced semi-automatic to shut you up. (*)) )

Good luck with the book. (Gleam)


----------



## Dave McGouldrick (Jan 1, 2007)

The secrecy notice that we all signed forbade even acknowledging the existence of a communication.


----------



## King Ratt (Aug 23, 2005)

R651400 said:


> Interestingly the Georgic and Brittanic radio rooms situated in the forward dummy funnel shared same with the Engineer's lounge.
> On the subject of Radio Officers being tell-tale on the contents of any telegraphic correspondence?
> At your peril!
> I'm not sure if each individual was signatory but within the terms of the PMG (Post Master General) Marine Radio Certificate I and II in the '50's and extending thru same GPO department all the way down to the pill-box hatted and uniformed telegram boys on bicycles it was contractually known as...
> Maintaining the Secrecy of Correspondence..


The Post Office Protection Act of 1884 (Section 11) covered this.


----------



## Roger Bentley (Nov 15, 2005)

*Georgic single funnel*



R651400 said:


> Interestingly the Georgic and Brittanic radio rooms situated in the forward dummy funnel shared same with the Engineer's lounge.
> On the subject of Radio Officers being tell-tale on the contents of any telegraphic correspondence?
> At your peril!
> I'm not sure if each individual was signatory but within the terms of the PMG (Post Master General) Marine Radio Certificate I and II in the '50's and extending thru same GPO department all the way down to the pill-box hatted and uniformed telegram boys on bicycles it was contractually known as...
> Maintaining the Secrecy of Correspondence..


Malcolm, Georgic when refitted and post WW2 operation only had one funnel, the first was removed, therefore radio room etc., would have been reconstructed. Some good shots of her with one funnel in the SN gallery. I will recap some of the Sea Breezes info later. Cheers, Roger


----------



## cajef (Feb 8, 2012)

R651400 said:


> as I'm sure Mauretania/GTTM was Marconi..


You are correct, when I resigned from Marconi the staff clerk phoned me at home and tried to get me to change my mind by offering me a position on either the Southern Cross or the Mauretania which if I remember rightly would have been her final round the world trip before going for scrap.


----------



## Tony Selman (Mar 8, 2006)

Roger and Malcolm, still no reply from Willie over whether Georgic was IMR or Marconi. Must be on holiday. He has lots!


----------



## King Ratt (Aug 23, 2005)

For RS651400.

The only Official Secrets form I signed was when actually retiring from RFA service in 1992. That covers the signer for the rest of his/her life.

73

KR


----------



## Roger Bentley (Nov 15, 2005)

Georgic, Sea Breezes March 1956 - Possible bit of interest with the ladies for a novel. In 1946 when on a trooping voyage from Bombay problems developed between civilian women passengers and the service women. Leading to the suggestion that civilian women should not be carried on troopers! Then when on £10 assisted passage trips to Australia she attracted attention due to problems with certain elements of the crew members, and in Capetown two members of the catering staff were prosecuted. Pretty normal events as I recall from my own experience on the Aussie run on the Bibby Liner Cheshire. Cheers Roger


----------



## cajef (Feb 8, 2012)

R651400 said:


> I hope if you did return you chose the Mauretania!


No I had already committed myself to British & Commonwealth plus I didn't want to go back to liners after twelve months on the Empress of Canada, though B&C had the mail boats I preferred the general cargo vessels.


----------



## novelist (Jun 7, 2017)

*Ladies on Georgic*



Roger Bentley said:


> Georgic, Sea Breezes March 1956 - Possible bit of interest with the ladies for a novel. In 1946 when on a trooping voyage from Bombay problems developed between civilian women passengers and the service women. Leading to the suggestion that civilian women should not be carried on troopers! Then when on £10 assisted passage trips to Australia she attracted attention due to problems with certain elements of the crew members, and in Capetown two members of the catering staff were prosecuted. Pretty normal events as I recall from my own experience on the Aussie run on the Bibby Liner Cheshire. Cheers Roger


Thanks Roger,
I have read a little bit about problems with the ladies. I have taken some of that into account and, in my novel, there is one "lady" in particular who plays a major role.
David


----------



## novelist (Jun 7, 2017)

I know I have said this a couple of times already but, once again, let me say "THANKS" to each and every one of you who have taken the time to contribute information and answer my questions. All of this has been a HUGE help. This novel is truly a 'labor of love' for me. Whether it ever gets published or not is almost secondary to the idea that I was able to actually write a novel. If, however, it does get published, a few complimentary copies will be in order. 
I will submit more questions as they arise.
I will be checking in from time to time so if any of you come up with any information that you think might help, please post it.
Thanks and best regards,
David


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

novelist said:


> I know I have said this a couple of times already but, once again, let me say "THANKS" to each and every one of you who have taken the time to contribute information and answer my questions. All of this has been a HUGE help. This novel is truly a 'labor of love' for me. Whether it ever gets published or not is almost secondary to the idea that I was able to actually write a novel. If, however, it does get published, a few complimentary copies will be in order.
> I will submit more questions as they arise.
> I will be checking in from time to time so if any of you come up with any information that you think might help, please post it.
> Thanks and best regards,
> David


You could give SN a plug in your book.(Pint)Good luck with your book


----------



## novelist (Jun 7, 2017)

*Acknowledgements*



John Rogers said:


> You could give SN a plug in your book.(Pint)Good luck with your book


I most definitely would mention SN in the acknowledgements.


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

I would recommend that you let one of us proof read the draft - especially the bits pertaining to radio...


----------



## novelist (Jun 7, 2017)

*Proofreading*



Troppo said:


> I would recommend that you let one of us proof read the draft - especially the bits pertaining to radio...


Absolutely! I'd love to have someone proofread the draft. When I get to that point, I'll put out some feelers!
Volunteers???
David


----------



## mary75 (Mar 7, 2014)

I'll volunteer. I am a published author, have edited my husband's last book for a publisher when my husband was unable to because of Alzheimer's, and I've taught writing classes. The radio parts would be best handled by the experts on board.


----------



## novelist (Jun 7, 2017)

*Editing*



mary75 said:


> I'll volunteer. I am a published author, have edited my husband's last book for a publisher when my husband was unable to because of Alzheimer's, and I've taught writing classes. The radio parts would be best handled by the experts on board.


I am honored. Thank you so much. 
I will send you an e-mail to give you a better idea of where I am on my journey (sometimes it feels more like a nightmare).
Regards,
David


----------



## Naytikos (Oct 20, 2008)

As BobClay has pretty well condemned himself; it could be that a telegram received aboard needs to go missing and thus the R/O who received it would have to be eliminated so he couldn't remember it at an inconvenient time: of course there would still be the problem of the log-book, but I suppose that could accidentally get a cup of coffee spilt over it.


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

Alastair Maclean has got a lot to answer for ....


----------



## novelist (Jun 7, 2017)

Naytikos said:


> As BobClay has pretty well condemned himself; it could be that a telegram received aboard needs to go missing and thus the R/O who received it would have to be eliminated so he couldn't remember it at an inconvenient time: of course there would still be the problem of the log-book, but I suppose that could accidentally get a cup of coffee spilt over it.


Great idea! I've filed this for use in mystery novel #2 . Thx.


----------



## novelist (Jun 7, 2017)

R651400 said:


> Slightly off subject but just how serious and responsible radio telegraphic traffic was taken by the powers that be all the way down to operational staff.
> Well I remember circa '64 a senior RO at Cullercoats Radio/GCC who was on the point of dismissal for losing a SLT (Ships Letter Telegram) he was responsible for.
> Lucky man it was found.
> nb..SLT's were a cheap way of sending a telegram from ship to a UK coast station which was then passed to the local Post Office for forwarding as a normal letter.
> SLT 1956 cost 6/8d (34p) for 20 words..


Thanks for the info on SLT's. I'm glad to know they existed because I have the perfect use for one. I'm assuming passengers could take advantage of SLT's? And if so, what would be the procedure. i.e. who would they contact to have an SLT sent?


----------



## novelist (Jun 7, 2017)

BobClay said:


> Alastair Maclean has got a lot to answer for ....


You must have a favorite of his??????


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

There was one, I think it was called South by Java Head in which the Sparky got took out by a bunch of cannon shells from a Japanese fighter while he was getting off the vital message on the morse key. 

I thought to myself ... Come on Mr Maclean ! ... why don't you zap a few engineers instead, or even deckies ..... there's always a few spares for them. Poor old Sparks is often a one man show. [=P]


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

BobClay said:


> Poor old Sparks is often a one man show. [=P]


Not during WW2 Bob. I have been told (by R/Os who were there) that three per ship was the minimum - a 24H watch was essential.

But I support your plea that Sparks be preserved and that the deckies and oilies are taken instead. And make sure that the cook survives! (Jester)


----------



## Wismajorvik (Dec 29, 2011)

R651400 said:


> SLT's were low precedence traffic available to all and often used by some shipping companies to lessen their radio telegram cost.
> Sent as a radio-telegram from ship to any British coast station where it was transcribed/enveloped then per hand to the nearest GPO for normal UK posting.
> Envelope example below interesting on the shortness of postal address and post mark Bridgewater Somerset indicating (I think) it was received at Highbridge Somerset the GPO's main HF receiving station aka Portishead Radio though I cannot work out why Bridgewater GPO..


Cannot find my regs. Book but I'm SLTs were not permitted on ship's business.


----------



## Wismajorvik (Dec 29, 2011)

R651400 said:


> SLT's were low precedence traffic available to all and often used by some shipping companies to lessen their radio telegram cost.
> Sent as a radio-telegram from ship to any British coast station where it was transcribed/enveloped then per hand to the nearest GPO for normal UK posting.
> Envelope example below interesting on the shortness of postal address and post mark Bridgewater Somerset indicating (I think) it was received at Highbridge Somerset the GPO's main HF receiving station aka Portishead Radio though I cannot work out why Bridgewater GPO..


Cannot find my regs. Book but I'm sure SLTs were not permitted on ship's business.


----------



## Wismajorvik (Dec 29, 2011)

R651400 said:


> Not in my time with Niarchos and can't see anything to the contrary here..
> 
> https://archive.org/details/HandbookForRadioOperators


Yes, had a quick look at the regs. Memory playing up. On my first trip the senior r/o attempted to send an SLT via Portpatrick to Clan line and this was rejected. Possibly the reason was he was using the telegraphic address rather than a postal address. (55 years ago...)


----------



## novelist (Jun 7, 2017)

Not a question for R/O's but maybe someone can help or know someone who can.
It relates to bedroom stewards.
When they are entering a passenger’s cabin, would they use a master key? … or is there a set of duplicate keys located in the area that they would use?
I have need for a passenger to “break in” to someone’s cabin so need to know how they could accomplish that dirty deed.
Any help appreciated.
BTW... you guys have given me enough ideas for at least 3 novels... but I need to get my first one done!!!!!


----------



## mary75 (Mar 7, 2014)

I can't answer your question, but my guess would be that they had a master key.
I've just finished reading "Voyage East: A Cargo ship in the 1960's" by Richard Woodman and recommend it for the sense of place it creates. No keys in it, but to read it is to be onboard the "Antigone."
He is one of the authors recommended on this site.


----------



## novelist (Jun 7, 2017)

*Voyage East...*



mary75 said:


> I can't answer your question, but my guess would be that they had a master key.
> I've just finished reading "Voyage East: A Cargo ship in the 1960's" by Richard Woodman and recommend it for the sense of place it creates. No keys in it, but to read it is to be onboard the "Antigone."
> He is one of the authors recommended on this site.


Thanks, Mary. I will get hold of a copy of that book.
David


----------



## mary75 (Mar 7, 2014)

I got it from my public library. Can't remember what year your novel is written in but suggest that master keys were made in the 1980's according to Google. But I skimmed the entry and can't swear on it. There are a couple of entries about master keys and an excerpt from a book about use of, and misuse of, on cruise ships; you might want to check it out.


----------



## mary75 (Mar 7, 2014)

I reread your first post and see that the year is 1956. Now I have visions of a big ring of keys being used by chamber maids in hotels and by cleaning staff in hospitals. What we need is a steward who served on a ship in 1956. I'm pretty sure we have at least one here on this site, but I can't remember a name. Suggest you start with Google and ask, "When were master keys first used on British ocean liners?"
Using the same question, I just had a quick search on Google and found nothing. I'll keep trying.


----------



## IAN M (Jan 17, 2009)

Novelist

I am a published author who, after leaving the sea in 1951, worked for one year at Wick Radio Station and then two years at Portishead. In the final part of my Kindle book, LAST VOYAGE AND BEYOND, the work at these stations is given in great detail which, I believe, will be of assistance to you. 

Best of luck in your venture.


----------



## novelist (Jun 7, 2017)

*Last voyage and beyond*



IAN M said:


> Novelist
> 
> I am a published author who, after leaving the sea in 1951, worked for one year at Wick Radio Station and then two years at Portishead. In the final part of my Kindle book, LAST VOYAGE AND BEYOND, the work at these stations is given in great detail which, I believe, will be of assistance to you.
> 
> Best of luck in your venture.


Thanks so much, Ian. I will definitely check this out.
David


----------



## Naytikos (Oct 20, 2008)

On the subject of master-keys:
My first deep-sea ship, Benmacdhui, was built in 1947 and there were certainly master-keys to the cabins in possession of the Chief Steward and the Mate. The door locks were common mechanical ones, of course; so if a cargo ship of that era had them, then a passenger ship certainly would, probably different masters for each deck.


----------



## mary75 (Mar 7, 2014)

Thanks for the information. I'll give up my search, and I'm sure novelist will be pleased that he's got the right info. from someone who knows.


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

mary75 said:


> I reread your first post and see that the year is 1956. Now I have visions of a big ring of keys being used by chamber maids in hotels and by cleaning staff in hospitals. What we need is a steward who served on a ship in 1956. I'm pretty sure we have at least one here on this site, but I can't remember a name. Suggest you start with Google and ask, "When were master keys first used on British ocean liners?"
> Using the same question, I just had a quick search on Google and found nothing. I'll keep trying.


Cabins were never locked on the passengers ships I sailed on, now on cruise ships thats another story as they use the badge you wear as the key card to lock and open your door and charge things while you are on board.


----------



## expats (Mar 9, 2013)

Why you are bothering with 'officers', I don't know...

It is 'a known fact' that, on every ship, there is a greaser, steward or third cook (and bottle washer) who is ex-Navy SEAL or SAS...This enables him to kill all the heavily armed villains with a spanner, plastic knife or soup ladle...


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

expats said:


> Why you are bothering with 'officers', I don't know...
> 
> It is 'a known fact' that, on every ship, there is a greaser, steward or third cook (and bottle washer) who is ex-Navy SEAL or SAS...This enables him to kill all the heavily armed villains with a spanner, plastic knife or soup ladle...



Ahhh the days when Steven Seagal was the cook on a battleship. Nobody EVER complained about the food on that ship.

(*))


----------



## novelist (Jun 7, 2017)

*More novels!!!!!*



expats said:


> Why you are bothering with 'officers', I don't know...
> 
> It is 'a known fact' that, on every ship, there is a greaser, steward or third cook (and bottle washer) who is ex-Navy SEAL or SAS...This enables him to kill all the heavily armed villains with a spanner, plastic knife or soup ladle...


If I was still 34 instead of 74, this thread will have provided enough material to write shipboard novels for the rest of my life. 
Sounds like many of you have great stories that would make for great novels... so, go for it!!! Maybe there would be a new forum devoted to novelists. 
BTW... you'd be surprised how many bits and pieces of this material I've been able to incorporate in this, my first novel, so keep it coming.


----------



## novelist (Jun 7, 2017)

*Steven Seagal*



BobClay said:


> Ahhh the days when Steven Seagal was the cook on a battleship. Nobody EVER complained about the food on that ship.
> 
> (*))


Yep, and it looks like he's eaten more than his share over the past few years!


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

John Rogers said:


> Cabins were never locked on the passengers ships I sailed on, now on cruise ships thats another story as they use the badge you wear as the key card to lock and open your door and charge things while you are on board.



Do you remember with the short brass arm than you could lock your door in 'partly' open position? Short arm, partly open position? Sound more like them 'cu*t yarns' I heard some read at sea.(*))


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

Yes I remember them. I dont know if its an Old Sailor Tale but I was told as a young 16 year old looking for the Fog Locker that the reason we kept the doors on the HOOK was in case of a list or collision, and the door would not jam.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

John Rogers said:


> Yes I remember them. I dont know if its an Old Sailor Tail but I was told as a young 16 year old looking for the Fog Locker that the reason we kept the doors on the HOOK was in case of a list or collision, and the door would not jam.


True of course, but if you turned the tenon out and then removed the key you were well scuppered if the key was in the other end of the room and you could not open the lock. The real reason for this opening of the door was just to get some fresh air. I don't think any ships had these thing built after the end of the 60s.


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

If my memory is not playing tricks on me but I think some of the ships I was on had the hooks on top and some had them on the bottom. On the hook they sure did let in some air, especially if you had a wind chute in the porthole.


----------



## Roger Bentley (Nov 15, 2005)

I remember that the cabin doors on some of the ships I sailed on had a panel that could easily be kicked in if the door jammed in an emergency. Not sure if this was a wartime development or post war. Cheers, Roger


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

Right, they were on most of the ships I sailed on.


----------



## IAN M (Jan 17, 2009)

Quote: Sounds like many of you have great stories that would make for great novels... so, go for it!! Unquote. 

From experience, I don't think many members would be interested.


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

IAN M said:


> Quote: Sounds like many of you have great stories that would make for great novels... so, go for it!! Unquote.
> 
> From experience, I don't think many members would be interested.


Speak for yourself.





It's an interesting idea isn't it ? ... Our lives tend to be compartmentalized, for example, if you work ashore ... you do your job, put in your hours and then return to home life, almost completely separate.

But at sea your entire universe is your job. You are in an isolated environment with fixed hours but those hours are completely irrelevant if you're needed, then you turn to.

You are your own fire brigade, police force, power suppliers, destination setters. You are separated from a completely hostile environment by a few centimeters of steel and pretty much on your own, regardless of communication technology, certainly less back in those days than the communication we all take for granted today.

You are in effect, a completely separated nation for a while, each member of the population you live with an essential part of the little isolated bit of civilization you live in ... which is what a ship is.

You might not agree with your shipmates in terms of religion, politics, beliefs or otherwise, but that becomes irrelevant when it comes to doing the job. That is the most important thing, in the isolated little universe you live in.

That's how the job got done.


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

That was very good Bob I will have to send you a modern day soap box.

Who said "No Man Is An Island"


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

John Donne I think.

But it's been a long day with lots of problems from the little bit of work in the village school I do these days. So I'm not keen on other people telling me what my interests are or aren't.

Then again, I never have been.

But I'll take the soap box all the same. (Pint)


----------



## IAN M (Jan 17, 2009)

I did say 'From experience' which means that I am speaking for myself.


----------



## Naytikos (Oct 20, 2008)

With all due respect, Ian, your literary output appears to be strictly non-fiction whereas Novelist, by definition, is producing fiction. The contributors to the thread cannot change facts but can contribute imaginary plot ideas. The consequent inclusiveness perhaps makes the subject more appealing.


----------



## novelist (Jun 7, 2017)

Naytikos said:


> With all due respect, Ian, your literary output appears to be strictly non-fiction whereas Novelist, by definition, is producing fiction. The contributors to the thread cannot change facts but can contribute imaginary plot ideas. The consequent inclusiveness perhaps makes the subject more appealing.


Guys (and lady),
Please be assured that all of my comments about possible murder scenarios and turning some of you into novelists has all be posted in good fun. I have really enjoyed reading everyone's comments and the bantering back and forth has made it so I look forward to seeing everyone's posts when I get up in the morning (like right now).


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

BobClay said:


> It's an interesting idea isn't it ? ... Our lives tend to be compartmentalized, for example, if you work ashore ... you do your job, put in your hours and then return to home life, almost completely separate.
> 
> But at sea your entire universe is your job. You are in an isolated environment with fixed hours but those hours are completely irrelevant if you're needed, then you turn to.
> 
> ...


----------



## IAN M (Jan 17, 2009)

Naytikos said:


> With all due respect, Ian, your literary output appears to be strictly non-fiction whereas Novelist, by definition, is producing fiction. The contributors to the thread cannot change facts but can contribute imaginary plot ideas. The consequent inclusiveness perhaps makes the subject more appealing.


You are absolutely right and it may be that people prefer fiction. 

Regards

Ian


----------



## novelist (Jun 7, 2017)

Stephen J. Card said:


> BobClay said:
> 
> 
> > It's an interesting idea isn't it ? ... Our lives tend to be compartmentalized, for example, if you work ashore ... you do your job, put in your hours and then return to home life, almost completely separate.
> ...


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

Any one of us can speak the truth.

It takes real talent to write good fiction.

Best of luck, Novelist!


----------



## IAN M (Jan 17, 2009)

Barrie Youde said:


> Any one of us can speak the truth.
> 
> It takes real talent to write good fiction.
> 
> Best of luck, Novelist!


I agree with your second statement, Barrie, but not with your first one which denigrates those, like myself, who have written their memoirs. 

It took me years to write of my eight years with Blue Funnel, and I was able to do so in such detail because I kept letters written during and after the War, menus, bus and train tickets, newspapers, etc., and acquired copies of the Articles of all the ships I sailed on post-war. In addition, I recorded events on camera so that my books are well illustrated. How many, for example, have photographs of pilgrims boarding at Penang and leaving at Jeddah? Then there is the requirement to be able to construct sentences, punctuate, and write in good English: something which cannot be taken for granted. 

Regards

Ian


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

#105 

If I have offended you in any way, Ian, I apologise unreservedly. That was not my intention.

In suggesting that any one of us can tell the truth, I should perhaps have added that some can relate the truth more graphically, fulsomely and accurately than others are able to do. That seems to be a clear fact of life.


----------



## mary75 (Mar 7, 2014)

There's room for both fiction and non-fiction, and they both enrich our lives. Having written both and been published, I found them equally difficult. Good luck to all writers.


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

#107 

The difference between the two, surely, is that whereas both require the ability to write well, fiction also requires a far greater level not only of imagination but also of credible imagination. That is not an easy thing to conjure up.


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

If you're setting your story in an environment you're familiar with I suspect that is a little easier because you can draw on your own experience as scenery for your plot.

Hence for example you have spy story writers like John Le Carre and Len Deighton and even Ian Fleming able to construct stories with a believable background because it was a world they'd been in.

Most of the best scifi writers have a strong science background.

Many of the great sea story writers had direct experience into which they could construct their tales.

I'm very impressed with writers who have to rely on research for their backgrounds as that involves a lot of extra work, and some readers are likely to be merciless if they make basic errors.


----------



## mary75 (Mar 7, 2014)

What's really hard is writing historical fiction. Then you have to imagine a story within a hard framework of fact. The novel I just finished had me busy checking the tides, ships in port, the moon phases, the weather, the CSU activities, the SIU activities, the location and description of buildings in Vancouver in 1949, court procedures, B.C. coast shipping, coastal villages, location of gold mines on Vancouver Island, lyrics of songs sung by the Mills Brothers etc. If I hadn't done the research, you may be sure there are still enough readers around who would have caught the mistakes. I actually spent more time on the historical research than writing the fictional part. I have to confess that I love historical research — it's like eating peanuts. A more methodical writer could probably have knocked the research time in half the time.


----------



## Roger Bentley (Nov 15, 2005)

One of the best novellas about a ship and events, was by the American writer J G Cozzens called s.s. San Pedro I would thoroughly recommend reading it. As a former radio officer I found the lines relating to the sending of the distress call and the reaction from other ships and coast stations well written. I read this many years ago in another book my father had collected call Fifty Great Sea Stories and apart from the Cozzens story nearly all the great writers of sea fiction had short stories in it. The book was published before the Second World War but no exact date is given at the front. A true event was the loss of the US liner Morro Castle and subsequent grounding off Atlantic City. It followed a fire believed to have been started by one of the radio officers! I did have two accounts of this disaster but sold them some years ago. Regards, Roger


----------



## novelist (Jun 7, 2017)

*S.S. San Pedro*



Roger Bentley said:


> One of the best novellas about a ship and events, was by the American writer J G Cozzens called s.s. San Pedro I would thoroughly recommend reading it. As a former radio officer I found the lines relating to the sending of the distress call and the reaction from other ships and coast stations well written. I read this many years ago in another book my father had collected call Fifty Great Sea Stories and apart from the Cozzens story nearly all the great writers of sea fiction had short stories in it. The book was published before the Second World War but no exact date is given at the front. A true event was the loss of the US liner Morro Castle and subsequent grounding off Atlantic City. It followed a fire believed to have been started by one of the radio officers! I did have two accounts of this disaster but sold them some years ago. Regards, Roger


Roger,
I've tried to find Cozzens book. Problem is everyone is asking a premium price. I'll keep checking and will also check with the local library. Sounds like a good, and in my case, helpful read.
David
P.S. Just found it in my local library. Have placed it on hold and will look forward to reading it.


----------



## Roger Bentley (Nov 15, 2005)

*ss San Pedro*



novelist said:


> Roger,
> I've tried to find Cozzens book. Problem is everyone is asking a premium price. I'll keep checking and will also check with the local library. Sounds like a good, and in my case, helpful read.
> David
> P.S. Just found it in my local library. Have placed it on hold and will look forward to reading it.


David, Look forward to hearing what you think of it. Best regards, Roger


----------



## mary75 (Mar 7, 2014)

Novelist, I can't find it in the Vancouver Public Library system, and it is a bit pricey on Amazon. I'll start with some of the other books mentioned on this thread. That should keep me out of the pub for awhile.


----------



## novelist (Jun 7, 2017)

*S.S. San Pedro*



Roger Bentley said:


> David, Look forward to hearing what you think of it. Best regards, Roger


Roger,
I picked the book up this morning... read a couple of pages while at the library then came home and read the whole novelette. I couldn't put it down. You were right, it was a great read and I got a lot of very helpful information from it. Would recommend to all.
David
P.S. My wife and I visited Harrogate for the first time last year. Enjoyed it immensely and will probably re-visit sometime.


----------



## beedeesea (Feb 28, 2006)

Came across this American radio version of the story just now. I haven't had time to listen to it yet, so please don't beat me over the head with it if it fails to impress!

http://www.escape-suspense.com/2009/11/escape-ss-san-pedro.html

Brian


----------



## Roger Bentley (Nov 15, 2005)

novelist said:


> Roger,
> I picked the book up this morning... read a couple of pages while at the library then came home and read the whole novelette. I couldn't put it down. You were right, it was a great read and I got a lot of very helpful information from it. Would recommend to all.
> David
> P.S. My wife and I visited Harrogate for the first time last year. Enjoyed it immensely and will probably re-visit sometime.


David, I read it again and still remained impressed. Glad you felt the same. If you come to Harrogate again please let me know. Best regards, Roger


----------



## IAN M (Jan 17, 2009)

J. G. Cozzen's book, ss San Pedro, was published in 1931. Novelist is setting his story in 1953, by which time there had been a great deal of change and the Area System was in operation for ships registered anywhere in the British Commonwealth or the Republic of Ireland. 

I worked at Wick and Portishead Radio Stations from 1953 until 1956 and the final part of my Kindle book, Last Voyage and Beyond, describes the work done at these stations, particularly at Portishead, in a detail that I doubt will be found elsewhere. This is why I recommended it to Novelist, as it will tell him all he needs to know about ship/shore communication. Incidentally, a printed version will be available on Amazon in the near future.


----------



## novelist (Jun 7, 2017)

*S.S. San Pedro*



IAN M said:


> J. G. Cozzen's book, ss San Pedro, was published in 1931. Novelist is setting his story in 1953, by which time there had been a great deal of change and the Area System was in operation for ships registered anywhere in the British Commonwealth or the Republic of Ireland.
> 
> I worked at Wick and Portishead Radio Stations from 1953 until 1956 and the final part of my Kindle book, Last Voyage and Beyond, describes the work done at these stations, particularly at Portishead, in a detail that I doubt will be found elsewhere. This is why I recommended it to Novelist, as it will tell him all he needs to know about ship/shore communication. Incidentally, a printed version will be available on Amazon in the near future.


Thanks Ian. Yes, I was aware of the publication date of the book. For me it was a matter of getting an idea of terminology as well as setting (remember, I'm a landlubber). Regardless, it was a good story to read in and of itself. 
I do plan to get your kindle version of Last Voyage and Beyond because I know it will be of great help.
David


----------



## IAN M (Jan 17, 2009)

novelist said:


> Thanks Ian. Yes, I was aware of the publication date of the book. For me it was a matter of getting an idea of terminology as well as setting (remember, I'm a landlubber). Regardless, it was a good story to read in and of itself.
> I do plan to get your kindle version of Last Voyage and Beyond because I know it will be of great help.
> David


Thanks, David. Please let me know your opinion of it. 

Regards

Ian


----------



## novelist (Jun 7, 2017)

*Your book*



IAN M said:


> Thanks, David. Please let me know your opinion of it.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Ian


Hi Ian,
I did purchase the kindle version of Last Voyage and Beyond. I read with great interest the chapters 'Portishead and Wick' and 'Portishead Radio Station.' I will read the whole book in the next few days. I can tell you it is very well written and provided a great deal of information as you have stated.
I was particularly interested in the Urgent messages (XXX signals) that could be used for requesting medical advice. Is that the format that would have been used to report something such as, in my case, a murder on board Georgic? I assume Cunard would need to be notified on an Urgent basis.
I will look forward to getting some time to read the complete book.
Best regards,
David


----------



## IAN M (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks, David. 

Re your question. I don't think the XXX signal would be used to report a murder. 

Regards

Ian


----------



## Michael Kirwan (Mar 18, 2006)

Novelist,
The Radio Officer when on watch or when expecting a message on the MV Georgic would listen out every two hours for the traffic list from Portishead Radio callsign GKA. The list was in alphabetical order. The foreign ship traffic list was on the odd hour. Anyway once the callsign of the ship came up e.g GRTA for my first ship MV Novelist the R/O would call GKA and GKA would give a turn number. Hopefully you would not be a turn after a passenger ship or the Ark Royal as there would be a lot of messages for these ships. The other problem was the frequency could fade out on HF and you may loose contact.


----------



## novelist (Jun 7, 2017)

*It's been a while....*

It's been over a month since the last post in this thread. I just want to post a short message to let all of you know that your input has been immensely helpful and that I am still "slogging" away at my novel.
Thanks again to all.


----------



## IAN M (Jan 17, 2009)

Michael

What you say is incorrect and Novelist has now got a copy of my book LAST VOYAGE AND BEYOND where the information is correct.


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

Why is it incorrect?

Did they run tfc lists differently in the area scheme?


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

Yes, that's right - heard about that. Ta.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

#129 . I was there when the Area Scheme finished and I wasn't a fish out of water. It wasn't easy but you just had to apply a bit of propogation theory ... Even with a crappy Oceanspan.

John T


----------



## Dave McGouldrick (Jan 1, 2007)

Couldn't agree more.
22MHz around 1700z off South Africa working GKA.
12Mhz around dusk mid North Pacific - guess signals went over the pole so was dependant on season.
4Mhz middle of the night off Vancouver. All with Span 5 

Also the GKG directional sectors helped later on.


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

Get up at all and any hour of the night. Listen for his signal, if it's good, go for it. Learned that on a Bankboat Oceanspan/Atalanta after the area scheme folded.

Being prepared to do it at any hour will even get your SLT's away off the coast of New Zealand. 

(Of course you'll expect a couple of beers off the sender .... (Gleam) )


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

#133 . Of course you had to communicate during off watch times and no amount of power would work if you were in the wrong place at the wrong time. It got a it better when the watchkeeping times changed from the 2 on 2 off arrangements.

The only way you could do 9-5 anywhere would be if you did the old "CQ ..... QSP SVA" that we used to hear everywhere.

John T


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

Similar to working WCC when looking for tanker loading orders. It was though, made a little easier by being able to work KPH. 

You just had to think about it a bit more. 

David
+


----------



## IAN M (Jan 17, 2009)

Troppo said:


> Why is it incorrect?
> 
> Did they run tfc lists differently in the area scheme?


What R651400 says in Post #127 is correct, but what I've written in LAST VOYAGE AND BEYOND is more comprehensive and contains details that I've never seen elsewhere. Also, what I've written is based on personal experience, both at sea and at GKA, plus a copy of NOTICE to SHIP WIRELESS STATIONS No.3 of the Year 1948. 

Incidentally, all my four books in the Merchant Navy Series are now available from Amazon in both Kindle and print formats and all contain numerous photographs and illustrations. They are in chronological order, beginning with OUTWARD BOUND which is the sequel to LIFE ABOARD A WARTIME LIBERTY SHIP, published by Amberley.


----------



## sparks69 (Dec 18, 2005)

Mid Pacific, I had an almost perfect phone circuit on 12 mHz (I think), GKA said his aerial was pointing to the south pole . Never could understand the vagaries of HF.


----------



## Naytikos (Oct 20, 2008)

Anywhere around Oz 12MHz worked into Europe like a ton of bricks from before dawn up to around 0900 l/t. As Sparks69 says, GKA used to point South for long path over the pole but other Europeans, PCH SVA etc, came in as well.
Another funny propagation quirk was around S. Africa where you could hear both paths of the 8MHz 'de GKL' together. Couldn't work it though; impossible to read with a half-second or so 'echo'.


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

I could regularly QSO GKA on 12 late afternoon on the Oz coast and Tasman.

Mind you, a Conqueror wound up flat out helped...

Try doing that at the moment....! Good luck.

HF is terrible.


----------



## Naytikos (Oct 20, 2008)

Ah the 840; there were still a few around when I joined Niarchos in 69 but by then two 830s was the standard fitment, with perhaps a 940 as well if you were lucky or could find one in the stores at Skaramanga.


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

I seem to remember GKA used a Pacific watch system section by section for a few years starting in the 70's. Sometimes I found a way to get through the sudden frenzy of calling was to just transmit your callsign as fast as you could. That way would earn you a turn.


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Bob,

Yes the dreaded Pacific watch. We always said you had to be able to hear a mouse fart at a 100 paces to work that sked. Stress on both sides as the path faded away half way through a long msg. Fabulous fun!

Neville - Hawkey01


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

hawkey01 said:


> Bob,
> 
> Yes the dreaded Pacific watch. We always said you had to be able to hear a mouse fart at a 100 paces to work that sked. Stress on both sides as the path faded away half way through a long msg. Fabulous fun!
> 
> Neville - Hawkey01


Must admit I occasionally cheated on that one. As I remember it they listened to spot frequencies, or at least a very narrow range of frequencies. CP had provided me with the luxury of two full blown receivers so I used to listen to the calling frequency on one, and the minute a quiet few seconds occurred rattle out my callsign at speed.

Quite often worked as I think the guy at the other end was frustrated with all the calls piled on top of each other, and eagerly grabbed a clear callsign. Technically it was suspect given reception for me on that calling frequency would have different propagation characteristics than for GKA, but the Pacific is a big place.


----------



## Naytikos (Oct 20, 2008)

Agree Bob, that was a trick I used a lot. Once you found the ship who just received a QRY it was easy to follow up or down the band with the transmitter.
Of course, you needed a synthesised tx………..


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

After joining CP I never saw anything but synthesised equipment again during the last 10 years at sea. Having two fully synthesised receivers, and then three when they fitted the extra Sailor station in the corner.

Had I been plonked back on an analogue/crystal station I'd probably have had heart failure ... :sweat:


----------

